# Dead Budgies



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Anyone know the average age budgies live I have an aviary with budgies all about 9years to 12years noticed lately a few of them have been dying they don't show any signs of illness seem to be eating well but then I find the odd one dead later in the day:confused1:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Birds Online - General facts about budgies - Life span of a budgie

This might help Sue.*


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Birds Online - General facts about budgies - Life span of a budgie
> 
> This might help Sue.*


Thanks Jan xxx


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

wow, our budgie was 16 when he died!


----------

